# Varri problemi, postfix e insmod.

## bld

Salve, io sono un "linux newbe" per questo siate tolleranti  :Smile: 

Allora, io ho problemi con il mio MTA, non so perche ma I "local users" non possono

scambiarsi mails. E pure postfix va senza particolari problemi a prima vista.

Il host-name e' "b00-b0x", per l'ho messo sul /etc/postfix/main.cf 

Avreste qualche altro programma da suggerirmi magari piu facile per il

local mail transfer?

 E poi modprobe/insmod non trova mai i moduli da installare, oppure ce il support

al kernel oppure no.. e non ce modo di inserire altri moduli al kernel. 

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Prova qmail.

Non e' chiara la parte sui moduli: cosa succede? Hai qualche errore?

----------

## teknux

io ho usato qmail per molto tempo, è un ottimo sofware ma non è molto pratico per il fatto che per un uso delle funzionalità normali bisogna installare un bel po' di software esterni (è sicuro per forza: da solo non fa una mazza!  :Smile: , se poi devi farne un uso desktop qmail non è proprio adatto. quanto a postfix è un buon compromesso di funzionalità e sicurezza, ed offre quelle feature basilari, come ad esepio il realy esterno (cioè inviare la posta all'stmp del tuo provider e risparmiare le tue risorse...). per la sua configurazione puoi riferirti al "quick and easy configuration howto" di MrShark (non preoccuparti, è in italiano) ma fa attenzione ad alcune voci di configurazione che sono cambiate, basta dare un'occhiata anche agli esempi in /etc/posfix/sample, sono ben commentati.

il relay locale potrebbe non funzionarti in base alla configurazione che gli hai dato, se non sbaglio postfix supporta mbox e maildir, devi dirgli quale formato vuoi e dove risiedono le mailbox. su questo posso aiutarti poco perchè io uso il formato MH per via di certe esigenze con altri programmi e smanazzamenti vari...

sui moduli sii più chiaro  :Smile: 

saluti,

teknux

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Forse ho capito, anche se è un po' contorta   :Rolling Eyes:  Se nel kernel puoi solo attivare e disattivare i vari supporti, è appunto perchè non hai abilitato il supporto per i moduli nelle prime voci  :Wink:  Era questo che volevi sapere?

----------

## bld

Credo di aver abilitato il support al kernel, anche perche ho dovuto ricunfigurarlo un paiodi volte prima che funzionase la mia schea sonora "vt86c6286." o qualcosa del genere usa il module ac97 credo. Cmq quando faccio insmod in un modulo

non riesco a metterlo sul kernel. Mi dive sempre "module not found" mentre io lo vedo

stesso per il comando "modprobe" 

Per quello che riguarda il MTA. A me serve solo per un uso locale. Per mandare 

email dal root al user e viceversa. Ho configurato altre volte postfix senza prestare

tante attenzioni e senza problemi. Ora non so perche quando invio una mail

non arriva mai! Guardo e riguardo il config. file.. e non capisco.

---

myhostname = myb0x 

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

---

forse qui devo mettere qualcosa come localhost.localdomain.com ? 

ma il mio alla fine e' un pc non ha tanto a che fare con la rete.. boh!

---

cmq sono lusigando da 2 cose. La prima e' la velocita' delle vostre reply  :Smile: 

sono impressionanti grazie. Il secondo e' il caldo ambiente che si incontra

su #gentoo@undernet . Non assomiglia a canali come #linux e #unix che

i flames volano a prima vista e anziche aiutare i newbes li insultano a morte,

oppure al massimo li mandano a leggere i manuali senza ne anche capire la domanda.

il mondo di gentoo e' proprio figo  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Per quanto riguarda i moduli, dai un'occhiata alla cartella /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel e dicci cosa vedi. Se ci sono delle cartelle, cerca dei files .o .

Per l'MTA, cmq, per quello che devi fare qmail va benissimo: non conosco la configurazione di postfix, ma credo che debba essere semplice lo stesso.

Dai un'occhiata ai log (/var/log/everything/current) dopo aver fatto kill -USR1 al processo metalog (kernel).

Infine, confermo che in gentoo e' la prima volta che trovo un ambiente cosi' friendly su linux: o meglio, e' la prima volta che trovo un forum in italiano dove non si parla di ls -la o di come stravolgere il kernel (comprensibile a pochi "eletti").

----------

## teknux

 *Quote:*   

> myhostname = myb0x 
> 
> #myhostname = virtual.domain.tld 

 

a parte credo tu debba mettere anche il dominio e il top_level_domain, io ad esempio ho: shock.labnix.tek, labnix è un dominio e "tek" sarebbe come .com .org etc ma inventato  :Smile: 

oltre a questo, dovresti prestare attenzione al DOVE vengono recapitati i messaggi di posta e DOVE hai indicato al tuo client di posta di leggere tali messaggi, infine QUALE formato di posta hai scelto per il recapito.

non so te, ma io ho solo un utente normale oltre al root sul sistema e quindi ho impostato gli utenti virtuali (postmaster, warnings etcc...) su root e, a sua volta, tutte le mail di root sono indirizzate all'utente normale. hai settato il file /etc/mail/aliases ?? e /etc/postfix/virtual ?? prova a smanazzare su quei file, nella guida che ti ho consigliato nel post precedente si tratta anche di questo argomento.

ciauz,

teknux

----------

